# Accuton 5" c89-t6



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Need help interpreting the data? Read me: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1002


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thank you for the test results, Nguyen!  

Any pics?

And, how about your impressions and suggested parameters for extracting the most from these beauties...? Pretty please...?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

This would make a great dedicated midrange from 200hz - 2khz.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

npdang said:


> This would make a great dedicated midrange from 200hz - 2khz.



Well, whaddya know...?! The above is precisely the frequency range I had mine running with the D3004's...  

That is, until I heard the defective voice coil in the one replacement mid...  

I look forward to getting them back in the car.

And, Nguyen, thanks for posting the Accuton results... much appreciated.


----------

